# New speakers popping at mid to high volume



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently purchased some new Infinity Kappa 42.9i's (50w RMS, 150w peak each) for my 92 ford festiva. I hooked them up to my cheap JVC headunit (KDR-200, I believe) and they have been popping at mid to high volume out of the box. Particularly loud, bassy, percussive sounds trigger a horrible sounding pop in both speakers. I checked with the store I bought them from and they said to make sure I'm using the crossovers... which I am. Don't know how I could not use them, as they're attached to the speakers. They said it must be something wrong with my wiring then. 

I figured some speaker wire was grounding out, so I ran fresh wire to the Kappas, disconnected my rear speakers and unplugged the RCA cable. This did nothing. In a last ditch attempt, I ran fresh ground wire straight from the HU to the - terminal on the battery. Still popping. 

This happens on both CD and aux settings. 

Please help!


----------



## Ranny (May 8, 2010)

grygabrielphon said:


> I recently purchased some new Infinity Kappa 42.9i's (50w RMS, 150w peak each) for my 92 ford festiva. *I hooked them up to my cheap JVC headunit* (KDR-200, I believe) and they have been popping at mid to high volume out of the box. Particularly loud, bassy, percussive sounds trigger a horrible sounding pop in both speakers. I checked with the store I bought them from and they said to make sure I'm using the crossovers... which I am. Don't know how I could not use them, as they're attached to the speakers. They said it must be something wrong with my wiring then.
> 
> I figured some speaker wire was grounding out, so I ran fresh wire to the Kappas, disconnected my rear speakers and unplugged the RCA cable. This did nothing. In a last ditch attempt, I ran fresh ground wire straight from the HU to the - terminal on the battery. Still popping.
> 
> ...


Im Going to go with headunit clipping


----------



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

So does that mean my HU is garbage?


----------



## Ranny (May 8, 2010)

if that is what it is thats what it sounds like to my borrow one to try it out if it works and fixes the popping the your hu is junk you buy cheap you get cheap simple as that, it never hurts to spend money on a good HU you will never regret it


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Can U afford an amp ?

this may alleviate your trouble


> Speaker "Popping" At High Volume
> Back, passenger-side speaker was making a loud "popping" sound when the volume was high. Turning down the bass level or volume would make it go away.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Also, make sure the speaker flanges are mounted to a F-L-A-T surface


----------



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

> if that is what it is thats what it sounds like to my borrow one to try it out if it works and fixes the popping the your hu is junk you buy cheap you get cheap simple as that, it never hurts to spend money on a good HU you will never regret it


Good idea, my friend has a similar caliber deck lying around, so I'll try that out. 



> Can U afford an amp ?
> 
> this may alleviate your trouble


Hmm well, I could if it was necessary, but I'm getting a sub and I already have a Kenwood KAC-8104D I was going to power it with. I was hoping to just power the speakers with my HU as I don't think I'd need them any louder than that, but... yeah. If I can't fix this clipping problem, I'll do what I have to. 

So is the problem that the amp in the receiver is malfunctioning, or that it just isn't well-matched to my speakers? The HU is rated 20w, the speakers 50w. Is that a problem? I thought the HU being weaker wouldn't matter? If the HU is malfunctioning I should be able to get it replaced for free though.



> Also, make sure the speaker flanges are mounted to a F-L-A-T surface


Well, I mounted them in factory holes so I think they're ok...

Thanks!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

grygabrielphon said:


> So is the problem that the amp in the receiver is malfunctioning, or that it just isn't well-matched to my speakers?


The choice of music combined with the volume you are driving them at may be the all of your problem.


----------



## Ranny (May 8, 2010)

+1 on the amp that would do it too


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

HU only can do 18rms on 14v power, then it clips. If you have it up past maybe 2/3 it may be doing that and will sound fine at lower volume. Will do it worse with bass boosted. Pick up an amp for $40 on epay. HU always sound like crap alone and I will never understand how people think an aftermarket one will go any louder than a factory stereo will....they don't.

14v moves a speaker so far, and a power supply to make more will not fit inside a HU. You got 7v in and 7v out. Even a small amp has 20v each way.


----------



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

> The choice of music combined with the volume you are driving them at may be the all of your problem.


I'm just confused because it never did this with my old, lower-rated speakers. I do listen to some loud and bassy music, but this never happened until I decided to get some (what I thought would be) good speakers. 




> HU only can do 18rms on 14v power, then it clips. If you have it up past maybe 2/3 it may be doing that and will sound fine at lower volume. Will do it worse with bass boosted. Pick up an amp for $40 on epay. HU always sound like crap alone and I will never understand how people think an aftermarket one will go any louder than a factory stereo will....they don't.
> 
> 14v moves a speaker so far, and a power supply to make more will not fit inside a HU. You got 7v in and 7v out. Even a small amp has 20v each way.


Any recommendations for amps? Or brands, at least? I've gathered to avoid Lanzar, Pyle and similar cheap brands. Are any of the more respectable brands like Kenwood, Pioneer, etc. considered better for amps? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ranny (May 8, 2010)

if your old speakers were 8 ohm and the new ones are 4 ohm it will try to suck more power from the HU, power it can't deliver. Any amp you can afford that will match or slightly exceed the rms rating of your speakers at there ohm load. I seen you wanted to add a sub so maybey a 4 channel amp would suit your needs perfectly.


----------



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

> if your old speakers were 8 ohm and the new ones are 4 ohm it will try to suck more power from the HU, power it can't deliver. Any amp you can afford that will match or slightly exceed the rms rating of your speakers at there ohm load. I seen you wanted to add a sub so maybey a 4 channel amp would suit your needs perfectly.


Actually, now that you mention it... these are 2 ohm speakers! Though, it does say this:

"True Four Ohm Impedance technology: speaker's 2-ohm impedance combines with speaker wire impedance for a 4-ohm load"

but still. Ok, this is starting to make sense. Guess I'm getting an amp! Thanks guys


----------



## Ranny (May 8, 2010)

what the hell kind of wire is this company using to gain 2 ohms within a speaker and how the hell does this qualify as technology, because it seems to me that ever since speakers were invented people are trying to counter this effect all together


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

My vote is the combination of low output from the HU combined with Infinity speakers (which I hate). A good 4-channel amp to drive the fronts and sub will fix it. Stock HU don't have enough juice to drive anything.


----------



## grygabrielphon (Jun 10, 2010)

> what the hell kind of wire is this company using to gain 2 ohms within a speaker and how the hell does this qualify as technology, because it seems to me that ever since speakers were invented people are trying to counter this effect all together


:laugh:


Thinking I'll go with one of these, unless anyone advises against it:

Amazon.com: Used and New: MB Quart Discus DSC450 200 Watt A/B Class 4-Channel Amplifier

Thanks for all the help, guys!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

NEW 2010 DLS RA40 REFERENCE SERIES 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 360270195907 end time Jun-17-10 12:22:59 PDT)



> Product Identifiers
> Brand	DLS
> Model	Reference RA40
> 
> ...


*Make sure your amp choice is 2 ohm stable*.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Whoa, a HU is already bridged you can't run 2 ohms with them. Cheap amps that are relatively good, sure any mass brand like Kenwood, alpine, pioneer, mtx, RF, infinity, jbl, kicker should work. You can find 4x50 cheap, if you can get larger if you have the discipline to not blow speakers up by keeping the gain reasonable. Even a 4x50 is going to be 4x75 at 2 ohms. Used you can spend less than $50 for many amps like that. New I like Kenwoods and some of the others, the ebay Harmon shop has some good deals on jbl and infinity at times factory refurbished with warranty.

The other day I did see an old sony cheap that had an EQ in the amp, you might consider that if you have no EQ in the HU. The old red ones have that on some and the older sony are not bad amps, the newer explode are marginal.

You could also get a 5ch of course. I have two I was thinking of selling not sure yet, don't need them but they are nice to have in the right situation....and I know the history of each, used them both no problems.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

grygabrielphon said:


> "True Four Ohm Impedance technology: speaker's 2-ohm impedance *combines with speaker wire impedance for a 4-ohm load"
> *


O-M-F-G Marketing comedy gold.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

If I'm correct, the Infinitys are 4in with probably a 6db crossover for the mid, bottom line is they are seeing too much bass information. Cut your bass boost on your deck or just add some cheap bass blockers around 150-200hz or so and see if that dosn't clear up the problem.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If they are 4", yeah they can't take much, another thing that can help them a lot is to use those foam baffles like crutchfield sells. If you leave it sealed it will tighten up the driver to handle bass better. Can always slot holes in them to loosen the driver if you want.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

passtim said:


> If I'm correct, the Infinitys are 4in with probably a 6db crossover for the mid, bottom line is they are seeing too much bass information. Cut your bass boost on your deck or just add some cheap bass blockers around 150-200hz or so and see if that dosn't clear up the problem.


*There it is **^^^^^ !!*

Thank You,
Gary


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> *There it is **^^^^^ !!*
> 
> Thank You,
> Gary


Even old dogs geta bone every now and then.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

